
NSA Python training materials requested via FOIA - naniwaduni
https://twitter.com/chris_swenson/status/1225836060938125313
======
eesmith
My quick skim shows nothing really unusual or exceptional. Pedagogy looks
standard. Seems to be written by several different people and/or over a long
period of time. (For example, it uses "".format() and f-strings and
concatenation to produce a string.)

There's a few places where my nose scrunched up in distaste, but that happens.

